# Septic Flesh - Communion



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Septic Flesh's latest album was recorded with the Prague Philharmonic Orchestra, and was written with orchestral parts. I think its a masterpiece - but wont make any statements relating to the classical relation because ill probably start many arguments (i.e. the very large-but-now-closed metal thread).

Here are some of the highlights:














For you largely fans of classical on here, please listen with an open mind and hear some of the more orchestra-based sections before passing judgement.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I like the middle one - Persepolis. The strings are indeed more than just an ornament here, very interesting.


----------

